# Worming and De'fleaing on indoor cats



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Do indoor cats need to be wormed and de'flead every month/4 weeks?

We're doing our new kitten tomorrow it'll be 9 and 13 weeks instead of 8 and 12 just because of timings etc. We are picking up an 8 week old kitten on wednesday next week so he'll be wormed on pickup so he'll be 8 and 12 weeks.

Question, would I still need to worm them every month/4weeks if they don't go outside? And what about fleaing?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have never used any flea treatment on the girls and would only do so if they had a problem. They are wormed twice a year but were wormed monthly up until 6 months.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,
I'd say - deworming yes, but less frequent than every 4 months. How can get all the worms indoor cats? They don't hunt!!! But on the other hand, they get worms if they swallow a flea...

I normally don't use any flea treatment on my indoor cats but last year I had an awful flea invasion in my flat. Obviously I had carried flea eggs on my shoes into the flat. This year I have already started to check my furry balls if they have any flea droppings and comb with the flea comb. Additionally, from about May, when it's warmer, I want to use the flea trap lamp to be sure there are no fleas somewhere in the carpet. Only when I see 1 (one) flea I'll treat cats with FrontLine + room treatment. One flea means that there are already many eggs and larvae in the environment.

I still don't think I should put any chemicals on my cats if there is no real infestation. Apart from this, you can prevent fleas (frequent vacuuming, combing cats, avoiding carpets or carpets with long hair, the shaggy type...)

After a flea problem you should deworm cats.

The flea trap: http://http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gotcha-STV020-Flea-Killer-Electric/dp/B001A2XCLQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333744894&sr=8-2

You could also have a look at YouTube how to DIY a flea trap.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

We only treat ours for worms or fleas if we think we might have a problem, or if we introduce a new cat to the household, as happened last year.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Fab thanks.

I've never had indoor cats before so that was the reason for my question all my previous cats have been outdoors.

I currently use billy no mates for the dogs and a clove of garlic every couple of days as well which seems to do the trick as I don't like putting a lot of chemicals onto their skin.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Fab thanks.
> 
> I've never had indoor cats before so that was the reason for my question all my previous cats have been outdoors.
> 
> ...


I de-flea from March to October only even though I have outdoor cats. The innies got de-flea'd last year in case anything came in on one of the outties or on shoes etc. I worm roughly every 4 months.

Please don't use the garlic anywhere near the cats as it can poison them, along with onions. Natural flea deterrents can be brewers yeast powder added to their food or cider vinegar in the drinking water.

Sorry for teaching you to suck eggs if you are already aware of the above....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frankie is an outdoor cat and Seb is an inny at the moment, they are both flead with Frontline every 5 weeks and wormed with Drontal every 3 months. 

Seb was wormed every month up until he was 6 months old, I was advised by my vet to flea him every 5 weeks as Frank is an outdoor cat.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought Frontline has become almost redundant because the fleas are creating an immunity to it?


Thanks for the garlic advice  


Hopefully both cats will stay indoor cats, I keep wondering though that they'll try and escape? Won't they WANT to be outside?


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

my oldies are indoor only cats and are only flea'd and wormed once a year at booster time (sometimes get 2 lots and do 6mths later if its on offer) - 
Unless of course I thought they needed it (never had a prob with fleas)

Kittens have been done twice already and will be receiving the adult stronghold flea/wormer at 12 weeks - that should be them done for a while too

My dog is wormed more often cos we go out alot and she sniffs/ picks up stuff (all horrid) but I rarely de-flea her - prob cos she gets washed almost daily with a medicated dog shampoo(very muddy dog) and groomed every 6weeks - and doesn't have any fleas

I sometimes think we over medicate for "just incase"


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are they rescue cats? any reason why they are coming at 8weeks? From reading your other thread it said that the 'breeder' only lets them go at 12weeks? 

they should have been wormed at around 3-6-9-12weeks anyway then next worming is at 15-16weeks, you dont need to worm indoor cats as often, its more like every 2-3months.

You should Only use products from the vet (or licensed online vet) e.g. milbemax, panacur, drontal, advocate, stronghold and Nothing else not from pets at home or the shops as these are not proven and can cause anything from fits to death


----------

